# Anyone Recommend a Campsite close to Nice



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Picking family up from Nice airport next summer. Can anyone recommend a camp site for a couple of nights.

Have three kids - so swimming pool is essential.

This one looks good, Les Gorges du Loup has anyone any knowledge of it?

Thanks

Glacier


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Seaguls*

Hello,

I have only had good reports regarding this site. The only one I have stayed at in that area is Les Cigales in Cannes Mandelieu www.lescigales.com

Trev


----------



## fionablueinky (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi

We stayed at a campsite just outside antibes this summer its a small site but has a nice pool area and you can walk to the station for the train all along the coast from italy, monaco, nice, canne so is great for days out, its also near the marine world and water park and adventure golf.

Its called Le sequoia, the lady who runs it called Nadia speaks good english, Motorhomes are welcome if there booked in advance, and theres a small bar that does snacks.

The only small thing is theres no gray water disposal area so we drained into a bowl and enptied it in the sinks as it was washing up water anyway.

Hope the link works below for the website.
http://www.sequoia-antibes.com/index_a.asp


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for details of both sites, I will look them up


----------

